# Miui Ics & Liquid



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

So I have been running both of these, for some reason can't figure out how to get bootmanager to work as I keep getting error messages so I just have nandroid backups. I have been running MIUI ICS with Launcher Pro Plus as I like to have the app drawer, but I am just wondering if there is a good guide or something on how to easily theme MIUI or find already made status bars, etc...Also anyone know how to edit the status bar to display 4g instead of just g? I know there coming out with a fix but thought I would ask anyways. Thanks


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Also anyone know how to edit the status bar to display 4g instead of just g? I know there coming out with a fix but thought I would ask anyways. Thanks


I'm not sure anybody knows this except for Vicious, who is working on the fix. The answer you don't want to hear but is the only one you're likely to get is "You're going to have to wait for the fix." The problem is that MIUI has never worked on 4g before.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I'm not sure anybody knows this except for Vicious, who is working on the fix. The answer you don't want to hear but is the only one you're likely to get is "You're going to have to wait for the fix." The problem is that MIUI has never worked on 4g before.


ahh gotcha alright sounds good its not a big deal


----------

